# throw distance for a 130" screen



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

i am about to ceiling mount my 8350 
ceiling is 8'
using RPA168 mount with 12" pipe
what is ideal distance from lens to screen ?
ceiling is black ,walls are dark brown,almost total light control
130" screen with 1.2 gain white material
is this screen to big for this projector?



thanks:help:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Joe,

There are a couple projector calculators I have used. There is the Projector Central one. There is also one that is a bit more in depth here.

You should be able to input your known dimensions to come up with a throw distance - the standard I have seen for FL (foot lamberts) is from 12-16 FL with 16 FL being a good target to allow for lamp degradation.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Joe,
> 
> There are a couple projector calculators I have used. There is the Projector Central one. There is also one that is a bit more in depth here.
> 
> ...


looks like 130" screen is to big for the 8350 to light it up with the right amount of FL's


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just running the numbers real quick before I head out for dinner using Projector Central's calculator- for a 130" 1.2 gain screen, it looks like you would mount it at 16'2" which would give you 16FL.


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

ceiling and walls have been painted and it looks awesome
now have to wait for my screen to arrive,hang the PJ ,run speaker wires and i am in business


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't wait for the pics!!! :T


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

pics will be forthcoming


----------

